# Unsure if my goats are bred???



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

I have 4 does; 1 ND cross, one full ND, and 2 full Alpines. I'm going to ask a couple of questions:


 
My two alpines are mother (5 years old) and daughter (2 years old). I bought a buck back in November when they were both close to heat and kept him for about a month. I saw both of them get mounted. I do not know if they have come back into heat as I have only been into the goat world about a year. They should be almost three months along if bred, by my calculations. Are there any ways to tell if they are bred this early, or do I have to just wait it out? They have gotten a little bit more "round" but that could be because they are bred, OR because I've been giving them more feed due to how cold it is here (-7 Fahrenheit). 
My ND cross doe, about 6 years old, came to us "bred", she looked literally about to explode. Had close to no udder, and still had ligaments. That was about a month and a half ago. She has a more full udder now, however she is still round and hasn't dropped. So, no kids. She does still have ligaments. Also, not sure if this has anything to do with pregnancy, but her horns are shedding pieces of fuzz. And its not hair from scratching her sides, I know this because when I rub the tips of her horns, more and more is discharged. I have attached pictures of her (she is the all brownish black one). 
My full ND is about 3 years old. We just got her last night so we don't know her normal behavior. We were told she is NOT bred, just eats really well. However, she had a kid back in June, they never milked her, and she was with a buck from August until November. She has absolutely no ligaments (as far as I can tell, lol), an udder that's so full I could pin prick it and it would deflate like a helium balloon, and she also has the fuzz on her horns. She looks to have dropped. I just need a due date estimation on these last two. I have attached pictures of both. The cross is blackish brown and the full is white with brown markings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can always pull blood and send in to BioTracking.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Was the full blood nigerian in milk when you got her? Was she being milked or did she still have her kid on her? Trying to figure out why they would tell you she's not pregnant if her bag is so big and you just got her yesterday.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know that my answers will be of much use--sort of like reading tea leaves. I look into my crystal ball....
-The ND cross might be due in the next two weeks.
-The full ND, by the calendar, would be due between now and the end of April. Closer to now. Like LadySecret says, it would be good to know whether she'd had a kid on her. I do believe she is pregnant.
-Regarding the horn fuzzes, do they have access to a good, loose, goat mineral? If so, well and good...they might have been lacking it at their previous home(s).
-As for your Alpines, pictures of pooch, rear view, would be helpful, though if they were only bred at the end of November, it might be hard to tell just yet.

Welcome to the Goat Spot, by the way.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I can't tell anything from the pooch pictures. They are too soft and out of focus. You need to be able to see the fine details of the vulva and anus to tell by pooch pictures.

Edit: from how wide they both are I'd say they are very pregnant. The white one looks to have dropped her kids. Her side looks like it has hollowed out.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I think both pooch pics are pregnant. Not positive though


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> I don't know that my answers will be of much use--sort of like reading tea leaves. I look into my crystal ball....
> -The ND cross might be due in the next two weeks.
> -The full ND, by the calendar, would be due between now and the end of April. Closer to now. Like LadySecret says, it would be good to know whether she'd had a kid on her. I do believe she is pregnant.
> -Regarding the horn fuzzes, do they have access to a good, loose, goat mineral? If so, well and good...they might have been lacking it at their previous home(s).
> ...


I actually went down and checked on he full ND and she had stringy discharge and her colostrum had dropped into her teats. So I'm thinking it will be soon. Like within a week soon


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

She hasn't had a kid on her since august. And I didn't think to look at her bag. I got her for free and the woman said "oh no I don't think she's bred" then when I texted her after I did some investigation, she said "maybe she is bred. She was with a buck for a while"


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow some people! From what your describing I'd agree that she will kid soon. Happy kidding!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If she's got a full udder with colostrum and is having discharge, I'd say within days! The other looks very much bred too, but hard to say how soon.


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

this is colostrum right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably. It can be thick.

Did you actually milk that out before she kidded? Don't milk anymore. You introduce bacteria into the udder and that can cause mastitis.


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

No, it was dripping out.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Get your kidding pen ready.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like a bunch of pregnant goats to me! Congrats and hopes for a great kidding season!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you, milk and honey. She's been in the kidding pen since yesterday. She just gave a small push so I sat with her for a little bit then nothing else. Is there something wrong?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Always hard to say... You might give some calcium if you have some ..it helps contractions.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't have calcium but I have milk? So should I try to get her to drink some of that?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

How about tums?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

I do have tums.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

good luck hopefully everything goes well for you and all your girls!


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you, burtfarms!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Did she kid?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm wondering too... How are ya doing? Hope all is well


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

Spent two hours in her pen with her and still nothing. She curls her lip every so often but that's about all. Hoping when I go down and check in a few minutes that there will be kids.


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

Still no kids.


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm at college until 3:30 so hopefully she will have a baby or two before I get back. If not, I'm working a 10 hour shift tomorrow so I'm sure it'll be then if not today.


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

Water broke, but now she's spotting blood. Not a lot, just a few drops, but still enough to worry us. My dad has assisted with calving so he has some idea of what to do, and I've been reading up a lot. Dad went in and felt a nose, but it was a whole hand deep. We are going to wake up every hour and see how she is doing.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

You may want to start a new topic for emergency advice to get more experienced help than me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Just a nose, no front legs? You may have to go back in and readjust the kid. If you can feel it in the canal she should be making an effort to deliver it. If not, it may not be laying right to trigger the contractions.


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

Just got a buckling and a doeling. Pictures in the am. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aw.. So cute! Congratulations... And I'm glad it all ended so well!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

